
Fireflies inspired energy-efficient lights - zeristor
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-48152165
======
zeristor
A horribly simplistic explanation, rather than a factory roof to me it looked
like a diffraction grating, but try getting that past the science censors.

~~~
zeristor
Via his Wikipedia entry:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-
Pol_Vigneron](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Pol_Vigneron)

I came up with this more technical explanation

“The protrusions repeat approximately every 10 µm, with a height of
approximately 3 µm“

[https://www.photonics.com/Article.aspx?AID=52714](https://www.photonics.com/Article.aspx?AID=52714)

Sounds likes his up there with J Scott Turner:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._Scott_Turner](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._Scott_Turner)

